# CADILLAC PAINT...WHITE PEARL DIAMOND



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

i know cadillac has used this paint particularly on thier eldorados, i really like the paint and i was thinkin of painting my buick roadmaster with that paint

my question is.....i like the pearl that its got ..but what if i wanted 2 intensify the pearl...what would i add..??..what kind of pearl u know

thanks again


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't know the code number for it, but with ppg it looks like a pale almost silver gold pearl


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster_tx_@Nov 7 2004, 10:50 PM
> *i know cadillac has used this paint particularly on thier eldorados, i really like the paint and i was thinkin of painting my buick roadmaster with that paint
> 
> my question is.....i like the pearl that its got ..but what if i wanted 2 intensify the pearl...what would i add..??..what kind of pearl u know
> ...



I painted my old truck that exact color, but I used alomost 2 bottles of the PPg frost blue pearl instead for the midcoat. :biggrin: It was sick at night that's for sure!


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Nov 7 2004, 11:53 PM
> *I don't know the code number for it, but with ppg it looks like a pale almost silver gold pearl
> [snapback]2370326[/snapback]​*


i already got the code number...but i wanted intensify the pearl look that it has...what kind of pearl do u think i should use? :dunno: 

thanks


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

I put that paint stock as it came from GM and got my caprice painted with it looks nice and suttle. :biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Nov 8 2004, 03:30 PM
> *I put that paint stock as it came from GM and got my caprice painted with it looks nice and suttle. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2372587[/snapback]​*



i wonder what i could add to it so i can make the pearl effect stand out even more.. :dunno:


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

holy shit i didn't see this untill today, since I bought it, I been wanting to paint my 91 deville a cadillac pearl white. but the really bright white one like on the newer escalades, not the goldish shade lookin one, it's weird. anyone what is it called ? I always wanted too and now my car got some damage so it'll prob need to be repainted if i can't find a white trunk lid and instead of the same color i wanna do the pearl.


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Nov 9 2004, 10:52 AM
> *holy shit i didn't see this untill today, since I bought it, I been wanting to paint my 91 deville a cadillac pearl white. but the really bright white one like on the newer escalades, not the goldish shade lookin one, it's weird. anyone what is it called ? I always wanted too and now my car got some damage so it'll prob need to be repainted if i can't find a white trunk lid and instead of the same color i wanna do the pearl.
> [snapback]2375910[/snapback]​*


how about the paint on the 1997-2000 eldorado's....ive noticed they got a real good pearl to it...

now if only i could find out how to make hte pearl part more intensified...that would be real tight shit


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

would u happen to know the paint codes for some of the caddy pearl whites? I'd like to take them to a local body shop and see wat they can do- and while i'm at it, i'll ask if they have any tips on making the pearl stick out more and i'll let ya know wat they tell me (altho they are secretive sometimes)


----------



## quiklids (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't have the code for it, but my customer picked the color off the Caddy lot...said it was on an Escalade...looks like gold pearl. I did a helmet for a crew member and added Ice White Pearl to the clear....blingbling!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I have painted this color on a Blue & D-White pearl S-10 here at Advanced Auto Accesories (Check website) where i do some paint work ..... I will tell you this :




-- It is a hard fuckin color to match -- Even when you have the exact same leftover paint you sprayed it with.......... 


The pearls in the paint are so touchy & when you spray the midcoat of pearl -- You have to set your guns at high pressure & get a perfect pattern -- it will show up your mistakes in low lighting conditions


-- You cannot do panel to panel ... & you must make enuff to do all of what youare going to spray & then make sure there is extra as well just in case .........

It was a fun truck to do because it was a 2 tone but , We had to repaint the bottom white pearl twice because we got a tiny bit of overspray & when we tried to touch it up --- it turned that spot into a darker color because the pearl content is so touchy,,,,,.....


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 13 2004, 02:52 AM
> *I have painted this color on a Blue & D-White pearl S-10 here at Advanced Auto Accesories (Check website) where i do some paint work ..... I will tell you this :
> -- It is a hard fuckin color to match -- Even when you have the exact same leftover paint you sprayed it with..........
> The pearls in the paint are so touchy & when you spray the midcoat of pearl -- You have to set your guns at high pressure & get a perfect pattern -- it will show up your mistakes in low lighting conditions
> ...


Get some pictures........that would be nice to see


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I had a 79 coupe painted that color, pearled the hell out of it, cant get the pics to post, if you want em give me your email and I'll send em to ya.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Nov 13 2004, 08:42 PM
> *I had a 79 coupe painted that color, pearled the hell out of it, cant get the pics to post, if you want em give me your email and I'll send em to ya.
> [snapback]2393020[/snapback]​*


Well I guess it did.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

whoever ALI is I tried to send you some pics...they came back...pm me your email address and I'll send some to ya..


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

how much is that stuff?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You can cheat at it buy buying an eggshell white ( off white / creamy ) color & just spraying a mix of silverwhite pearl & adding a touch of the same base coat in your clear mix.............. WAY CHEAPER than buying it from PPG ..


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

I had something called gold diamond pearl on my cadi in 95 i was a 96 Seville color.


----------



## pimpcheeze (Nov 1, 2002)

its called diamond white its in gm color book


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Nov 16 2004, 07:55 PM
> *whoever ALI is I tried to send you some pics...they came back...pm me your email address and I'll send some to ya..
> [snapback]2419610[/snapback]​*


you get them pics?


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Nov 21 2004, 05:59 PM
> *you get them pics?
> [snapback]2434793[/snapback]​*



oh ya....man that is a bad ass lac u got :thumbsup: 


...how much did u spend on restoring the whole car??

hopefully ill be able 2 paint like that one day..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

spent about 10,000 sold it for 4000, sucks


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Nov 22 2004, 08:25 PM
> *spent about 10,000 sold it for 4000, sucks
> [snapback]2438442[/snapback]​*



is that 10,000 with the price of the car ...or 10g's on top of wachu paid for the car


too bad u sold the car...it looks real tight.....got n e new project u workin on?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster_tx_@Nov 24 2004, 10:07 PM
> *is that 10,000 with the price of the car ...or 10g's on top of wachu paid for the car
> too bad u sold the car...it looks real tight.....got n e new project u workin on?
> [snapback]2446122[/snapback]​*


10 with price of car...yeah got a new project, 82 coupe 3 pumps gettin undercarriage powdered and chromed then it goes to paint...


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

wake the dead eh?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

common color. can use the HOK Snowhite pearl too. Bright as hell


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I love the color. I am getting compliments on the color alot.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

same as my old caddy i loved this damm color i miss the lac so much even old people would give complements yours looks sweet


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i paln on painting my cutty that color soon, prolly run some blue pin stripping too


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 8 2004, 03:07 AM~2370439
> *I painted my old truck that exact color,  but I used alomost 2 bottles of the PPg frost blue pearl instead for the midcoat. :biggrin:  It was sick at night that's for sure!
> *


pics please :cheesy:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

yea thats a hot color, ive seen alot of those colors around here


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i price it yesterday and they said its only availible in tricoat, and there was a few differnt shades of GM white diamond


----------

